# new business



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 20, 2005)

does anyone know of any good to great books that would be useful in starting a new school?


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 22, 2005)

c'mon anybody?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2005)

Black Belt Management (Paperback)
by John Graden 

Starting and Running Your Own Martial Arts School (Paperback)
by Susan Lynn Peterson, Karen Levitz Vactor


----------



## Gemini (Nov 22, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> does anyone know of any good to great books that would be useful in starting a new school?


You're a Yellow belt in TKD. Easy speedy....

I see why you took that name. I can't keep up with you. :rofl:


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, I saw a book at Border's this past week, On how to start a martial school. Not sure of the title by written by a lady. Mostly on the business end of running a martial art school. 

Read Black Belts magazine and look for the Advertisement selling books on this. Check out the major martial art books publications. So many place to look including the Web sites. Also all books on how to start a business is also a must read. Running a martial art school is not about techniques only. There is the business side, people side, management side. Do you know how to manage people?

Anyone can open a martial school. A sign your business is doing good.......If you get repeat customers and can keep them...? every year? than you are doing the right things. Losing lots of customers...doing the wrong thing.

You must believe in your self, your abilities and act and behave as role model every single time of the day and for everyone to see. A leader always and respect to all always.

Running any business is hard work and expect long hours......

Running a school is not about you...but to help all your students become better than before. You must always be in top shape....eat right...and care for everyone equally......and always..........

It can be rewarding and fun to do.......Best of luck and ......Aloha


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

Black Belt Management for sure......but also look at the MASS training curriculem if you can get a hold of it.  You can work on your phone skills and get a basic understanding of a good VIP program.

Master Fluffy


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

ma professional magazine or ma success magazine

small business for dummies

the e-myth, by michael gerber

two minute manager (i forget the author)

anything by the guerilla marketing guys

anything/everything brian tracy ever wrote


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 7, 2006)

Do you want just the martial arts aspect or just business overall.....

http://www.sba.gov/ Source for laws, regulations, general business plans

http://www.sba.gov/sbdc/ Same source but gives list of Small Business Development Centers...

http://www.sba.gov/starting_business/ Again same source but a helpful link...

http://www.entrepreneur.com/howto/startyourbiz/0,5969,,00.html - Entreprenuers How To LInk....

www.rileyguide.com/steps.html  - Riley Guide

http://www.myownbusiness.org
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0070266875?v=glance
http://entrepreneurs.about.com/


Hope that helps...


----------

